# The New Joker - Gotham



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 1, 2017)

From the very first scene that Cameron Monaghan (he's also in _Shameless_ although in that show Cameron's character has become very dull and uninteresting -- I hope that Season 8 is the final of _Shameless_.) came into the series, he started showing what he was capable and where he was going and right from the very first season he gave us a look into his mentally insane side, which was very pleasing to see. Now, on Season 3 Episode 4 we got a full-on episode featuring The Joker versus Batman ('cept no Bat costume) and my, my, this just left many of us hyped for the next week's episode! 















Jerome/Joker: _Looks like the bitch got me with a zinger in the end._


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 1, 2017)

I dig it honestly, you know eventually the makeup will come.  It looks leaps and bounds better than Leto's Joker, that's for sure.  Pretty sad when DC's TV shows are all around way better than the movies they've been putting out in their Cinematic Universe.


----------

